# April 13' Official COTM Winner IROCZILLA



## IROCZILLA (Jun 29, 2012)

*Introducing APRIL 13' COTM Winner
IROCZILLA

*​*Name: LoganStormtrooper
Cruze April COTM Submission
Location: Southern California
Car Info: 2012 Cruze LS
*
*Modifications:- Vinyl Roof Wrap- Aftermarket Black Granite Spoiler- Plasti Dip Front and Rear bumpers, Bowties and Wheel Covers- Limo Tint all around- Front License Plate Delete- Some cheesy stickers
*


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

Congrats Logan!


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Congratulations.


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

AN LS WON?????

That's right people, we rock.

Congrats


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

iKermit said:


> That's right people, we rock.


Says the one who wants to turbo his 1.8 to fit in...


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

Sunline Fan said:


> Says the one who wants to turbo his 1.8 to fit in...


LIES. And BLASPHEMY.

BRB deleting that post where i said that.


----------

